

A Heartfelt Plea to WhatsApp - ksred
http://awesomistguy.com/blog/2012/12/3/a-heartfelt-plea-to-whatsapp

======
Diamons
I think one of the problems startups need to realize is just how humble the
ideas actually are. When a company offers to buy you for 100 million, 200
million, w.e., you should take it.

The chance of usurping Facebook is small. If Facebook is offering a
substantial payout, you'd be a fool to risk years of financial security in the
name of making something huge. If this were the cure to cancer, then yes there
is a moral battle to fight. But if this is something as small as a messenger
app, just be happy for the founders.

~~~
ksred
Don't get me wrong, I am stoked for the founders. All power to them for
getting this far. What bleaks me out though, is that everything cool is being
bought by companies that have questionable philosophies. I use WhatsApp
largely because of their value system, and selling to FB goes against that.

